# Download stops working in Windows7, Internet Download Manager, Everywhere



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi guys, I've searched for this but couldn't find the solution. The problem is that after a few minutes...like 20 or so. The download on my Windows 7 stops working...Take a look at the picture.

It says connecting and the lights on the modem start blinking as if it is downloading but it doesn't. I can still browse websites but can't download even in Opera, Mozilla or IE. I've been using Spybot and KIS for 4 years now, so I don't think there is a problem of virus or malware. Please help!


----------



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

Guys, I've updated KIS to 2010 and I think it is the problem as I exited the application and then started the download on IDMan. It started to work. But why KIS is doing this. Is there any settings problem with the firewall?? The problem still continues with KIS turned on.!!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would remove KIS completely - use the removal tool found about 1/2-way down the page - http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279463

Then re-boot. The reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Use AVG for a/v if you wish - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

Simply disabling the KIS firewall will not do b/c the boot and kernel mode drivers will continue to run.

I think you will find that KIS has been causing problems for you for some time now. Check out the appcrashes & apphangs in WERCON - Problem Reports & Solutions - 
START | wercon | "View Problem History"

Look for any appcrashes with 0xc0000005 exception codes - memory access violations. That would be the KIS Firewall in action blocking local NET BIOS ports which in turn interferes with Vista System Services.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the rep, but the problem is KIS 2010, my other PC running KIS 2009 is running smoothly and has no problems! Even on my current windows 7, I had KIS 2009 and had no problems! and I didn't get the wercon part!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

windows error reporting consol i think is the correct name


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

In my opinion, if you have 2 systems with KIS - be it 2009 or 2010, you have 2 problems in the making. I have nothing against KIS, NIS, etc... their A/V products are great and honestly so are their firewalls - so long as they are configured 100% dead-on. The problem begins with file permissions in Vista, carried on to Windows 7 and beyond. The 3rd party firewalls run in boot and kernel mode and can actually have greater (or a wider variety) file permission settings than the system itself. This causes apphangs and appcrashes.

Have you ever been on IE or Windows Explorer and the screen fades to a whitish background, the blue circle goes on and on and the words "Not Responsing..." appear at the top? That is an apphang and will most likely be followed by an appcrash. Take it a bit further - if you then see the driver name *ntdll.dll* or the exception code *0xc0000005* - these are absolutely symptomatic of a 3rd party firewall interfering with your enjoyment of Vista or WIndows 7. The same goes with the download that seemingly is running, yet nothing is downloading and finally it "times out". 


About WERCON - Problem Reports & Solutions - 
I would expect to find appcrashes/ hangs in there that have either a "type 5" or the exception code 0xc0000005, which would indicate that the KIS firewall has been hard at work. You would view it one appcrash at a time and have to look for either those 2 or ntdll.dll. 

Here is a WERCON output from another user that came here last fall. Note the "type 5" in red, then on the lines you don't find it, scroll over to the right and for many, you'll see 0xc0000005 in red -

*SCROLL TO RIGHT* 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console][size=1]
31/12/2008 00:20	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x16b
31/12/2008 15:18	Application Hang	The program chrome.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process
30/12/2008 21:05	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
30/12/2008 21:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 648454457, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: audacity.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0&#
29/12/2008 22:22	Application Hang	The program Skype.exe version 3.8.0.180 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proces
29/12/2008 13:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 99050334,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1
29/12/2008 22:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 351530617,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Skype.exe
P2: 3.8.0.180&#
27/12/2008 21:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 75130835,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000005
27/12/2008 17:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 22793764,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
&#x0
27/12/2008 21:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 75130835,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000005
27/12/2008 23:44	Application Hang	The program audacity.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
26/12/2008 12:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 404561320,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: LGPCSuiteLanucher_Setup.exe
P2
23/12/2008 10:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 630998817, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001.
23/12/2008 10:27	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, proce
22/12/2008 01:30	Application Error	Faulting application chrome.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x493f207f, faulting module Plugin.dll, version 11.0.0.465, time stamp 0x48998221, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00005cd5, process id 0x14a8
22/12/2008 01:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1052371133, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: chrome.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0&#x
22/12/2008 01:30	Application Error	Faulting application chrome.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x493f207f, faulting module DIRAPI.dll, version 11.0.0.465, time stamp 0x489979cb, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00046ac0, process id 0x14a8
21/12/2008 20:35	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0xd70
21/12/2008 14:10	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x160
21/12/2008 20:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 405698761, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
19/12/2008 21:08	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0xac,
15/12/2008 22:03	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
14/12/2008 17:30	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0xf64
14/12/2008 00:59	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x134
14/12/2008 17:34	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 405698761, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
13/12/2008 12:02	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x119
11/12/2008 14:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 386958293, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
11/12/2008 14:07	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x005dc303, process id 0x139
11/12/2008 14:17	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x005dc303, process id 0x16f
11/12/2008 17:59	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x95c
11/12/2008 12:25	Application Hang	The program osk.exe version 6.0.6000.16386 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
11/12/2008 12:21	Application Hang	The program osk.exe version 6.0.6000.16386 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
11/12/2008 14:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 386958293, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
11/12/2008 14:04	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x005dc303, process id 0x163
10/12/2008 18:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 405698761, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
10/12/2008 18:44	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x728
08/12/2008 21:57	Application Hang	The program MovieEdit.exe version 7.5.3.1 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proc
08/12/2008 19:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 30360553,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80072ee2
P2: EndSearch&#
08/12/2008 21:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 404656296,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MovieEdit.exe
P2: 7.5.3.1
07/12/2008 21:02	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
04/12/2008 16:12	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
04/12/2008 20:08	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
03/12/2008 18:41	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x16b
02/12/2008 15:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 30360553,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80072ee2
P2: EndSearch&#
02/12/2008 21:01	Application Hang	The program java.exe version 6.0.70.6 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process 
01/12/2008 18:23	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x005e72db, process id 0x145
01/12/2008 18:42	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
01/12/2008 16:53	Application Hang	The program The Movies Editor.exe version 0.8.6.1 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control pan
01/12/2008 18:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 221139640,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: The Movies Editor.exe
&#x
01/12/2008 18:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 427701367, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
29/11/2008 16:22	Application Error	Faulting application chrome.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x492a291f, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x000b015d, process id 0x1718, application st
29/11/2008 17:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 394987077,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangXProcB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: chrome.exe
P2: 0.0.0
29/11/2008 17:57	Application Hang	The program chrome.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process
29/11/2008 16:53	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x1cb
29/11/2008 16:55	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
29/11/2008 16:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 405698761, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
28/11/2008 17:42	Application Error	Faulting application CALMAIN.exe, version 8.2.0.1, time stamp 0x442b232e, faulting module CALMAIN.exe, version 8.2.0.1, time stamp 0x442b232e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00001fc9, process id 0xaa4, 
28/11/2008 17:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 286203527, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: CALMAIN.exe
P2: 8.2.0.1&#x
24/11/2008 16:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 405698761, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
24/11/2008 16:40	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x96c
24/11/2008 21:11	Application Hang	The program chrome.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process
24/11/2008 09:19	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
23/11/2008 12:54	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x005e72db, process id 0x12b
23/11/2008 12:56	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x005e72db, process id 0x14d
23/11/2008 10:57	Application Error	Faulting application chrome.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4906bcbc, faulting module npswf32.dll, version 10.0.12.36, time stamp 0x48e83344, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000af29d, process id 0x15d
21/11/2008 20:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 35265021,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: LimeWire.exe
P2: 1
19/11/2008 18:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 357443842,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SecondLife.exe
P2
17/11/2008 20:06	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
17/11/2008 20:25	Application Error	Faulting application XPD.exe, version 6.0.24.0, time stamp 0x00000000, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000018, process id 0x16a0, applic
17/11/2008 19:53	Application Error	Faulting application FXhome EffectsLab Pro.exe, version 10.1.0.11, time stamp 0x413ffc3a, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, proces
17/11/2008 20:21	Application Hang	The program MovieEdit.exe version 7.5.2.12 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
17/11/2008 20:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 712364289, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: XPD.exe
P2: 6.0.24.0&#x000
17/11/2008 20:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 385464773,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MovieEdit.exe
P2: 7.5.2.1
17/11/2008 20:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 193513605,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MovieEdit.exe
P2:
17/11/2008 20:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 198373116,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Explorer.EXE
P2: 6.0.6001
17/11/2008 19:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 376433358, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: FXhome EffectsLab Pro.exe

17/11/2008 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 284188680,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: FXhome_EffectsLab_Pro_Demo_1.005.012_Installe
16/11/2008 20:30	Application Error	Faulting application mediaconverter.exe, version 2.7.8.0, time stamp 0x4140d4d1, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0006814c, proces
16/11/2008 20:29	Application Error	Faulting application mediaconverter.exe, version 2.7.8.0, time stamp 0x4140d4d1, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0006814c, proces
16/11/2008 20:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 693309990, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: mediaconverter.exe
P2: 2.7
15/11/2008 19:44	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
15/11/2008 18:45	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
15/11/2008 18:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 221979759,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001
15/11/2008 19:44	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 208689651,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001
10/11/2008 22:03	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
10/11/2008 19:08	Application Hang	The program java.exe version 6.0.100.14 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proces
09/11/2008 19:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 202199615,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: java.exe
P2: 6.0.
08/11/2008 14:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 214158654,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001
08/11/2008 13:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 197861253,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001
08/11/2008 13:08	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
08/11/2008 14:04	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
07/11/2008 16:05	Application Hang	The program chrome.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process
07/11/2008 19:47	Application Error	Faulting application chrome.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4906bcbc, faulting module npswf32.dll, version 10.0.12.36, time stamp 0x48e83344, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0015d432, process id 0x17a
06/11/2008 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 30360553,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80072ee2
P2: EndSearch&#
06/11/2008 19:30	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module sgixcaqmdasbm.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x48fc572e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x04fd7
05/11/2008 16:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 260285786,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: chrome.exe
P2: 0.
02/11/2008 13:16	Application Error	Faulting application wmplayer.exe, version 11.0.6001.7000, time stamp 0x47919356, faulting module ole32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a74c, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00038925, proce
02/11/2008 13:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 641666686, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: wmplayer.exe
P2: 11.0.6001
02/11/2008 10:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 639747063, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: svchost.exe
P2: 6.0.6001.1
02/11/2008 12:04	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
01/11/2008 10:42	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
01/11/2008 19:07	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
01/11/2008 13:35	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
01/11/2008 10:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 194658742,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001
01/11/2008 09:29	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
31/10/2008 22:37	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
31/10/2008 23:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 638601869, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001.
31/10/2008 23:19	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x000b015d, process id 0x142c, appli
31/10/2008 22:12	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
31/10/2008 22:10	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
31/10/2008 22:08	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
31/10/2008 22:08	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
31/10/2008 21:56	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
31/10/2008 21:44	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
31/10/2008 21:44	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
31/10/2008 14:15	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
31/10/2008 14:12	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
31/10/2008 21:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 949296912, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001.
31/10/2008 21:44	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 637414991, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=2349&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=637414991
Cab Id: 0

ProReportArchive\Report818f40b5	
31/10/2008 21:43	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module VeohIEToolbar.dll, version 1.0.1.6, time stamp 0x48dd8a8b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0001ca05, proc
31/10/2008 21:43	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module Flash9d.ocx, version 9.0.47.0, time stamp 0x466daac0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000a24b2, process i
30/10/2008 21:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 874821120, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: pc_checkup.exe
P2: 3.0.0.0
30/10/2008 10:37	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
30/10/2008 21:09	Application Error	Faulting application pc_checkup.exe, version 3.0.0.0, time stamp 0x48283ccc, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x01f0e437, process id 0x59f0, 
29/10/2008 11:47	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
29/10/2008 11:36	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
29/10/2008 21:02	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
29/10/2008 21:00	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
29/10/2008 10:26	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x6c8
29/10/2008 00:47	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
29/10/2008 09:41	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
29/10/2008 14:51	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
29/10/2008 00:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 198304011,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001
29/10/2008 09:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 25580367,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80240016
P2: BeginInstal
29/10/2008 10:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 405698761, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
29/10/2008 10:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 343725017,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: VegasMovieStudioPE90.exe
29/10/2008 14:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 217039118,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001
29/10/2008 21:02	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 648454457, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: audacity.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0&#
29/10/2008 11:48	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
29/10/2008 00:46	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
28/10/2008 17:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 198304011,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001
28/10/2008 17:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 208184662,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001
28/10/2008 19:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 135545176,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MovieEditor.exe
P
27/10/2008 22:22	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x000b015d, process id 0x34e8, appli
27/10/2008 12:02	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
26/10/2008 22:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 405698761, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
26/10/2008 12:14	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 13021685,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0
&#
26/10/2008 22:00	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x114
26/10/2008 21:14	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
26/10/2008 14:56	Application Error	Faulting application MOVIEMK.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549b5b6, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a76d, exception code 0xc0000002, fault offset 0x000442eb, process id 0xae8, appl
26/10/2008 14:56	Application Error	Faulting application MOVIEMK.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549b5b6, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a76d, exception code 0xc0000002, fault offset 0x000442eb, process id 0xae8, appl
24/10/2008 09:08	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module msntb.dll, version 3.1.0.146, time stamp 0x4718f4ec, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00029450, process id
24/10/2008 22:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 25580367,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80240016
P2: BeginInstal
24/10/2008 08:15	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module msntb.dll, version 3.1.0.146, time stamp 0x4718f4ec, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00029450, process id
23/10/2008 18:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 659690374, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001.
23/10/2008 18:00	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module msntb.dll, version 3.1.0.146, time stamp 0x4718f4ec, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00029450, process id
23/10/2008 18:00	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module msntb.dll, version 3.1.0.146, time stamp 0x4718f4ec, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002942f, process id
22/10/2008 20:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 22383732,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
&#x0
22/10/2008 20:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 22383732,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2&#x
22/10/2008 20:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 22383732,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
&#x0
22/10/2008 20:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 22383732,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
&#x0
22/10/2008 20:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 22383732,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
&#x0
21/10/2008 15:10	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x000b015d, process id 0x10fc, appli
19/10/2008 14:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 244038488,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001
19/10/2008 14:13	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
18/10/2008 14:30	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module Flash9d.ocx, version 9.0.47.0, time stamp 0x466daac0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00099a25, process i
18/10/2008 15:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 631523691, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=2349&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=631523691
Cab Id: 0

Pro
18/10/2008 15:21	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module Flash9d.ocx, version 9.0.47.0, time stamp 0x466daac0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00099a25, process i
18/10/2008 15:34	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module Flash9d.ocx, version 9.0.47.0, time stamp 0x466daac0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000a24b2, process i
18/10/2008 15:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 637414991, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=2349&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=637414991
Cab Id: 0

ProeportArchive\Report1d073fc1	
18/10/2008 15:00	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module Flash9d.ocx, version 9.0.47.0, time stamp 0x466daac0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00099a25, process i
18/10/2008 14:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 631523691, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=2349&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=631523691
Cab Id: 0

Pro
18/10/2008 16:59	Application Hang	The program Explorer.exe version 6.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
18/10/2008 16:55	Application Hang	The program explorer.exe version 6.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
18/10/2008 16:53	Application Hang	The program explorer.exe version 6.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
18/10/2008 16:43	Application Hang	The program explorer.exe version 6.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
18/10/2008 16:42	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
18/10/2008 16:39	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
17/10/2008 18:38	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
17/10/2008 17:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 25580367,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80240016
P2: BeginInstal
15/10/2008 16:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 651258299, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001.
15/10/2008 16:56	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module msntb.dll, version 3.1.0.146, time stamp 0x4718f4ec, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00029450, process id
15/10/2008 18:02	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 651258299, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001.
15/10/2008 18:00	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module msntb.dll, version 3.1.0.146, time stamp 0x4718f4ec, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00029450, process id
15/10/2008 19:57	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
11/10/2008 16:05	Application Hang	The program Video Edit Magic.exe version 4.47.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control pan
11/10/2008 16:18	Application Hang	The program WaxInvoker.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
11/10/2008 09:01	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
11/10/2008 09:58	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
10/10/2008 20:34	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x000b015d, process id 0xbf4, applic
09/10/2008 19:59	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afa1, process id 0x1f7
08/10/2008 15:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 22793764,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
&#x0
08/10/2008 15:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 22793764,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
&#x0
08/10/2008 16:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 156057985,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Explorer.EXE
P2: 
08/10/2008 20:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 705345143, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: ga_main.exe
P2: 5.0.5.0&#x
08/10/2008 20:27	Application Error	Faulting application ga_main.exe, version 5.0.5.0, time stamp 0x3dc56889, faulting module Uvavi.vio_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x3b8a8977, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x035ea25f, process id 
08/10/2008 20:28	Application Error	Faulting application ga_main.exe, version 5.0.5.0, time stamp 0x3dc56889, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x035e2799, process id 0x470, appl
08/10/2008 20:31	Application Error	Faulting application ga_main.exe, version 5.0.5.0, time stamp 0x3dc56889, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0342a25f, process id 0x1308, app
07/10/2008 19:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 348764719, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: audacity.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0&#
07/10/2008 19:04	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000265f3, process id 0x139
06/10/2008 15:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 206013318,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: javaw.exe
P2: 6.0
05/10/2008 13:47	Application Error	Faulting application ga_main.exe, version 5.0.5.0, time stamp 0x3dc56889, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0352a25f, process id 0x1dcc, app
05/10/2008 13:44	Application Error	Faulting application ga_main.exe, version 5.0.5.0, time stamp 0x3dc56889, faulting module gomotion.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x435fa7a1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0355a25f, process 
05/10/2008 13:02	Application Error	Faulting application ga_main.exe, version 5.0.5.0, time stamp 0x3dc56889, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0232a25f, process id 0xeb0, appl
05/10/2008 13:25	Application Error	Faulting application ga_main.exe, version 5.0.5.0, time stamp 0x3dc56889, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x03602750, process id 0x1b68, app
05/10/2008 13:25	Application Error	Faulting application ga_main.exe, version 5.0.5.0, time stamp 0x3dc56889, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x034da25f, process id 0x11d8, app
05/10/2008 12:31	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
05/10/2008 12:49	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003d046, proce
03/10/2008 13:10	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x000b015d, process id 0x13b0, appli
03/10/2008 13:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 695058574, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001.
02/10/2008 18:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 630998817, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001.
02/10/2008 18:05	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, proce
01/10/2008 14:51	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
30/09/2008 21:06	Application Hang	The program Wireless Manager.exe version 2.5.4.100 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control pa
28/09/2008 13:43	Application Error	Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918e5d, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0xfffffdec, process id 0xd
28/09/2008 13:42	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
26/09/2008 20:53	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
25/09/2008 16:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 163301203,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangXProcB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0
25/09/2008 16:57	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6001.18000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
24/09/2008 15:01	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
21/09/2008 13:11	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module QuickTime.qts, version 7.0.3.50, time stamp 0x43547307, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00113944, process
20/09/2008 07:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 22793764,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
&#x0
20/09/2008 10:44	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module nppw.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47571f05, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x06d58fa6, proc
20/09/2008 10:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 755384010, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6001.
14/09/2008 09:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 797435579, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.
14/09/2008 09:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 244010281,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Wireless Manager.exe
P2: 
14/09/2008 09:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8761358,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: start.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
&#x
14/09/2008 09:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 17746322,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: waol.exe
P2: 9.5.0.1&#x000
14/09/2008 09:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 252643899, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=13724&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=252643899
Cab Id: 0

Pr
14/09/2008 09:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 16974223,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: waol.exe
P2: 9.5.0.1&#x000
14/09/2008 09:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 140646406,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: imsn9[1].exe
P2: 0.0.0.0&#x000
13/09/2008 08:45	Application Error	Faulting application sidebar.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791952a, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, proces
12/09/2008 17:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 25580367,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80240016
P2: BeginInstal
10/09/2008 17:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 432448918, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
10/09/2008 17:56	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x007da1ab, process id 0x199
09/09/2008 19:51	Application Hang	The program SkypeAnime.exe version 1.4.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
08/09/2008 21:26	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
08/09/2008 21:29	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 648454457, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: audacity.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0&#
08/09/2008 21:29	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
08/09/2008 21:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 648454457, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: audacity.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0&#
07/09/2008 16:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 918544852, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: explorer.exe
P2: 6.0.6001.
07/09/2008 15:37	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
07/09/2008 16:00	Application Error	Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918e5d, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x85763824, process id 0x1
07/09/2008 12:38	Application Error	Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918e5d, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0xdd761b71, process id 0xc
06/09/2008 22:42	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0
06/09/2008 12:55	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module Flash9d.ocx, version 9.0.47.0, time stamp 0x466daac0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0018ac7a, process i
06/09/2008 13:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 631119983, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=2349&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=631119983
Cab Id: 0

Pro
06/09/2008 12:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 631119983, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=2349&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=631119983
Cab Id: 0

Pro
06/09/2008 13:00	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module Flash9d.ocx, version 9.0.47.0, time stamp 0x466daac0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0018ac7a, process i
03/09/2008 10:10	Application Hang	The program moviemk.exe version 6.0.6000.16386 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.
27/08/2008 13:31	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00043387, proce
27/08/2008 13:31	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918f11, faulting module urlmon.dll, version 7.0.6001.18099, time stamp 0x486468d2, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000c9bb, proc
26/08/2008 09:31	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x002d0450, process id 0xc50
26/08/2008 08:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 170821365,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: CEIPOptinEvent
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 0
P2: 3
&#x00
25/08/2008 08:11	Application Hang	The program audacity.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
25/08/2008 20:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9785390,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID
25/08/2008 08:43	Application Error	Faulting application audacity.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x455814e4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bdc9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003b15f, process id 0
24/08/2008 08:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8930712,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: QuickTime.cpl
P2: 7.0.3.50&#x000
23/08/2008 12:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 289607704,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: install_wmp11windowsxpx86enu.exe[1].exe&#x000
23/08/2008 12:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 289607704,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: install_wmp11windowsxpx86enu.exe[1].exe&#x000
23/08/2008 11:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 279164245,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: rundll32.exe
P2: 6.0.6000
23/08/2008 11:01	Application Hang	The program rundll32.exe version 6.0.6000.16386 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
23/08/2008 08:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8265292,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80072ee2
P2: EndSearch&#x
23/08/2008 10:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 11672194,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MOVIEMK.exe
P2: 6.
20/08/2008 09:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 311213192, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
20/08/2008 08:48	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x175
20/08/2008 09:51	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x173
20/08/2008 08:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 311213192, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
19/08/2008 11:22	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x12d
19/08/2008 13:57	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x12b
19/08/2008 15:35	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0xccc
19/08/2008 13:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 311213192, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
19/08/2008 15:29	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x112
19/08/2008 15:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 311213192, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
18/08/2008 18:17	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 311213192, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
18/08/2008 16:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 386958293, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
18/08/2008 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 386958293, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
18/08/2008 16:15	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x005dc303, process id 0x178
18/08/2008 18:10	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x149
18/08/2008 16:11	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x005dc303, process id 0xc10
13/08/2008 18:45	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x144
13/08/2008 18:42	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x144
13/08/2008 15:58	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x165
12/08/2008 09:25	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00137ccc, process id 0x13a
12/08/2008 18:08	Application Error	Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6000.16549, time stamp 0x46d230c5, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0xd9641d82, process id 0xf
12/08/2008 11:30	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x12e
12/08/2008 11:15	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x139
12/08/2008 11:14	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0xee4
11/08/2008 13:59	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x2c0
11/08/2008 09:27	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x122
10/08/2008 20:56	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x22c
10/08/2008 16:49	Application Hang	The program LimeWire.exe version 1.0.0.2 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
10/08/2008 16:49	Application Hang	The program LimeWire.exe version 1.0.0.2 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
10/08/2008 16:49	Application Hang	The program LimeWire.exe version 1.0.0.2 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
10/08/2008 16:49	Application Hang	The program LimeWire.exe version 1.0.0.2 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
10/08/2008 16:49	Application Hang	The program LimeWire.exe version 1.0.0.2 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
10/08/2008 10:44	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0xcb4
10/08/2008 15:14	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00137ccc, process id 0x120
10/08/2008 16:49	Application Hang	The program LimeWire.exe version 1.0.0.2 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
09/08/2008 11:16	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x16f
09/08/2008 18:34	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x12e
08/08/2008 17:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 311213192, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
08/08/2008 17:00	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0xa54
04/08/2008 18:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 311213192, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
04/08/2008 18:42	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0xd24
02/08/2008 12:49	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6000.16681, time stamp 0x48113d17, faulting module ole32.dll, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bd92, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0005d60d, proce
01/08/2008 18:40	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 7.0.6000.16681 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
30/07/2008 10:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 703448756, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: GLB39F5.tmp
P2: 1.0.0.0&#x
30/07/2008 10:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 7988771,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: setup.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
&#x
30/07/2008 10:15	Application Error	Faulting application GLB39F5.tmp, version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x37b97efc, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0x2e84, app
30/07/2008 10:12	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6000.16681, time stamp 0x48113d17, faulting module swdir.dll, version 10.2.0.22, time stamp 0x46382ebb, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00002287, process id
30/07/2008 10:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 796826182, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.
28/07/2008 19:23	Application Error	Faulting application AVSVideoEditor.exe, version 3.5.1.355, time stamp 0x00000000, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bdc9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00062086, proc
28/07/2008 15:08	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6000.16681, time stamp 0x48113d17, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x6fc46e6b, process id 0xe
28/07/2008 19:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 54589174,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: AVSVideoEditor.exe
&#x000a
28/07/2008 19:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 463495714, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: AVSVideoEditor.exe
P2: 3.5
24/07/2008 08:44	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6000.16681, time stamp 0x48113d17, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bdc9, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x000af1c9, process id 0x30c, applic
20/07/2008 17:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 311213192, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
20/07/2008 17:38	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055afac, process id 0x130
18/07/2008 19:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 58454702,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: *ISATAP
17/07/2008 16:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8168213,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80240016
P2: BeginInstall
16/07/2008 17:29	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8014814,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Setup.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
&#x
16/07/2008 17:28	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8014814,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Setup.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1
&#x
15/07/2008 19:25	Application Error	Faulting application MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, faulting module MoviesSE.exe, version 1.2.0.0, time stamp 0x4450ab63, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00137ccc, process id 0x131
15/07/2008 19:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 492424321, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MoviesSE.exe
P2: 1.2.0.0&#
15/07/2008 19:27	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6000.16681, time stamp 0x48113d17, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bdc9, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x000af1c9, process id 0x20c, applic
15/07/2008 15:49	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6000.16681, time stamp 0x48113d17, faulting module Flash9d.ocx, version 9.0.47.0, time stamp 0x466daac0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00099a25, process i
14/07/2008 15:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 362752185, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: CT3.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0&#x000d
14/07/2008 15:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 18360563,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: waol.exe
P2: 9.5.0.1&#x000
14/07/2008 15:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 15631347,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: waol.exe
P2: 9.5.0.1&#x000
12/07/2008 17:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8168213,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80240016
P2: BeginInstall
09/07/2008 18:22	Application Error	Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6000.16549, time stamp 0x46d230c5, faulting module Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6000.16549, time stamp 0x46d230c5, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00049f7a, pr           k\
07/07/2008 18:31	Application Hang	The program wmplayer.exe version 11.0.6000.6344 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel
06/07/2008 07:34	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 779250038, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=2349&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=779250038
Cab Id: 0

Pro
06/07/2008 07:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 796539028, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.
06/07/2008 07:45	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6000.16681, time stamp 0x48113d17, faulting module OLEAUT32.dll, version 6.0.6000.16609, time stamp 0x4757753e, exception code 0xc00000fd, fault offset 0x0000475d, process id 0x64c, app
06/07/2008 07:34	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6000.16681, time stamp 0x48113d17, faulting module Flash9d.ocx, version 9.0.47.0, time stamp 0x466daac0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00099a25, process i
06/07/2008 14:46	Application Hang	The program RPS.exe version 6.0.1.22212 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proces
05/07/2008 10:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 239492351,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 
05/07/2008 14:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 12918309,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: casino.exe
P2: 1.0
22/06/2008 13:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 27907692,[color=red][b] type 5[/b][/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: setup2.exe
P2: 10.
22/06/2008 13:36	Application Error	Faulting application rundll32.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549b0e1, faulting module msvcrt.dll, version 7.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bd61, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000fc12, proc

[SIZE=3][B]SCROLL TO RIGHT[/B][/SIZE]
[/size]
[/FONT]
```

If you would not mind, I would like to take a look at one or both of your systems user WERCON history and see what is there. You never know - neither do I.

Please run msinfo32 and save the files in NFO file format (default file extension) - 
START | type *msinfo32* - then save the file with the file extension *NFO* - it will be there like DOC is to Word

Then zip the file(s) up and attach to your next post. Please send me a PM as well with a link to this thread. I'll look at the WERCOn history and report back to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Have you ever been on IE or Windows Explorer and the screen fades to a whitish background, the blue circle goes on and on and the words "Not Responsing..." appear at the top? That is an apphang and will most likely be followed by an appcrash. Take it a bit further - if you then see the driver name ntdll.dll or the exception code 0xc0000005 - these are absolutely symptomatic of a 3rd party firewall interfering with your enjoyment of Vista or WIndows 7. The same goes with the download that seemingly is running, yet nothing is downloading and finally it "times out".


This has been happening with many applications like digsby, opera, even JetAudio sometimes. Anyhow, here is the system info from the Windows7 PC with KIS 2010.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thank you for running the msinfo32 NFO file.

The full results are in the large code box at the end - look for the type 5 and the exception code 0xc0000005. The interpretation of both = a memory access violation. A driver *X* required *Y* authorization level to perform *Z* function and did not receive the security clearance to do so. 

There were 105 WERCON (user) records found for the period 07-03-2008 through 07-28-2009. 41 of the 105 (39%) contained the "5" access violation code - 

10 - 0xc00000005
31 - type 5


*0xc0000005*
8 - faulting module = ATITool, v0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071 = _Wed Nov 28 02:18:25 2007_
1 - faulting module = winamp.exe v5.5.6.2512, t/s = 0x4a4b9109 = _Wed Jul 01 09:38:33 2009_
- along with ntdll.dll
1 - faulting module = unknown

The 31 "type 5" errors - I edited the file removing some columns, then sorted it by "failure bucket" - the wording that begins just after "type 5". These are all Internet related crashes as they involve Firefox, IE, Windows Updates, Flash Player, Foxit reader, etc...

```
[font=lucida console]
7/21/2009 3:38 AM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67661EB-24
7/18/2009 8:32 AM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f78
P3: 00000000-00
7/14/2009 1:07 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072ee2
P3: 00000000-00
7/06/2009 7:13 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67661EB-24
7/11/2009 5:15 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80200010
P3: 7F03C4A4-87
7/05/2009 8:42 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/14/2009 9:00 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/11/2009 5:13 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0
P2: 925720643&
7/04/2009 5:02 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/04/2009 5:55 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/11/2009 2:22 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/06/2009 8:41 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/11/2009 5:15 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: StartupRepairOnline
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7100.0
P2: 6.1.7100.0
P3: Dell Compu
7/06/2009 2:14 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
P3: 6.1.7100.2.
7/15/2009 10:16 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: opera.exe
P2: 10.0.1589.0
P3: 6.1.7100.2.0
7/26/2009 9:05 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.7100.0
P3: 6.1.7100.2
7/04/2009 2:39 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Foxit Reader.exe
P2: 3.0.2009.1506
P3: Foxit Reader, Be
7/18/2009 8:32 AM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_0040&REV_0121
7/11/2009 5:15 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_0D8C&PID_000D&REV_0100&MI_03&#
7/04/2009 5:44 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: flashplayer_10_ax_debug.exe
P2: 10.0.22.87
P3: Adobe® F
7/11/2009 5:15 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_062A&PID_0000&REV_0000
7/11/2009 5:15 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80240022
P2: ProcessDownloadResults
P3: Download
7/24/2009 4:34 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: digsby-app.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 49c25e1d
&#x
7/14/2009 7:23 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: digsby-app.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 49c25e1d
&#x
7/05/2009 7:19 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: JetAudio.exe
P2: 7.5.3.15
P3: 4a3022fb
&#x0
7/13/2009 9:18 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: JetAudio.exe
P2: 7.5.3.15
P3: 4a3022fb
&#x0
7/28/2009 11:17 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 675911123

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 1
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 103
7/12/2009 4:08 PM	 [color=red]type 5[/color]: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 1
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 1033&#x000d
[SIZE=3][B]SCROLL TO THE RIGHT[/B][/SIZE]
[/font]
```


Most of the other ~60 crashes show up as "type 0" and involve apps like JetAudio.exe, digsby-app.exe, and events like "ShellBrowserCancel", "StartupRepairOnline", "MpTelemetry", an so on. I do believe that most were in some manner caused by the presence of the KIS firewall. I 


While I have your attention for another moment, there were some entries in the loaded module listing that I wanted to mention; others I am curious about - 

1st = wired network meter gadget - -- be wary of these network meters. While they provide good info, I have found most to have memory leaks - you may find ypour system someday consuming 1/2 of your RAM + excessive paging activity. I cannot say that this is one of those, but I would caution you to keep an eye on it. 

The last 9 = "launchy" - I Googled it, but am unsure of what exactly it launches for you - -?

```
[font=lucida console]
netlib	1.0.2588.9125	20.00 KB (20,480 bytes)	7/3/2009 4:31 PM	Not Available	c:\users\gunner\appdata\local\microsoft\windows sidebar\gadgets\wired_network_meter_v3.1.gadget\netlib.dll

launchy	Not Available	280.00 KB (286,720 bytes7/21/2009 8:14 PM	Not Available	c:\program files\launchy\launchy.exe
platform_win Not Availab52.00 KB (53,248 bytes)	7/21/2009 8:14 PM	Not Available	c:\program files\launchy\platform_win.dll
calcy	Not Available	60.00 KB (61,440 bytes)	7/21/2009 8:14 PM	Not Available	c:\program files\launchy\plugins\calcy.dll
gcalc	Not Available	21.00 KB (21,504 bytes)	7/21/2009 8:14 PM	Not Available	c:\program files\launchy\plugins\gcalc.dll
runner	Not Available	68.00 KB (69,632 bytes)	7/21/2009 8:14 PM	Not Available	c:\program files\launchy\plugins\runner.dll
weby	Not Available	96.00 KB (98,304 bytes)	7/21/2009 8:14 PM	Not Available	c:\program files\launchy\plugins\weby.dll
qtgui4	4.4.0.0	6.73 MB (7,061,504 bytes)	7/21/2009 8:14 PM	Trolltech ASA	c:\program files\launchy\qtgui4.dll
qtcore4	4.4.0.0	1.87 MB (1,961,984 bytes)	7/21/2009 8:14 PM	Trolltech ASA	c:\program files\launchy\qtcore4.dll
QtNetwork4	4.4.0.0	548.00 KB (561,152 byte	7/21/2009 8:14 PM	Trolltech ASA	c:\program files\launchy\qtnetwork4.dll

[/font]
```
`

To repeat - the following are the 105 WERCON records - look for type 5 and 0xc0000005. The line in blue is the sole ntdll.dll that faultered -

```
[font=lucida console]
7/28/2009 11:17 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 486532414, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 675911123

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 1
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 103
7/28/2009 7:48 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: digsby-app.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 49c25e1d
P4: 
7/28/2009 7:48 PM	Application Hang	The program digsby-app.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: 9c0
 Start Time: 01ca0fbb
7/26/2009 9:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 545540749, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.7100.0
P3: 6.1.7100.2
7/24/2009 4:10 PM	Application Hang	The program digsby-app.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: ca4
 Start Time: 01ca0c73
7/24/2009 4:10 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: digsby-app.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 49c25e1d
P4: 
7/24/2009 4:34 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 568827297, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: digsby-app.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 49c25e1d
&#x
7/24/2009 4:34 PM	Application Hang	The program digsby-app.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: ff4
 Start Time: 01ca0c7b
7/24/2009 3:29 PM	Application Hang	The program Launchy.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: ba0
 Start Time: 01ca0c6c288
7/24/2009 3:20 PM	Application Hang	The program digsby-app.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: b2c
 Start Time: 01ca0c70
7/24/2009 3:20 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: digsby-app.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 49c25e1d
P4: 
7/24/2009 3:29 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Launchy.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 48990987
P4: 28b
7/23/2009 10:33 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: digsby-app.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 49c25e1d
&#x00
7/22/2009 9:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/22/2009 9:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/22/2009 9:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/22/2009 3:24 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: digsby-app.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 49c25e1d
P4: 
7/22/2009 3:24 PM	Application Hang	The program digsby-app.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: 6f4
 Start Time: 01ca0ade
7/21/2009 3:38 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67661EB-2423-451D-B
7/21/2009 3:38 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 547133377, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67661EB-24
7/21/2009 3:38 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67661EB-2423-451D-B
7/21/2009 1:06 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: AddressAcquisition [1.0]

7/21/2009 1:06 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: AddressAcquisition [1.0]

7/20/2009 10:34 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: ATITool.exe
P2: 0.26.0.0
P3: 474d4071
P4: ATI
7/20/2009 10:34 AM	Application Error	Faulting application name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Faulting module name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 0x00116d10
Faulting p
7/20/2009 1:10 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: ATITool.exe
P2: 0.26.0.0
P3: 474d4071
P4: ATI
7/20/2009 1:09 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Faulting module name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 0x00116d10
Faulting p
7/19/2009 7:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: ATITool.exe
P2: 0.26.0.0
P3: 474d4071
P4: ATI
7/19/2009 7:13 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Faulting module name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 0x00116d10
Faulting p
7/19/2009 5:09 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: ATITool.exe
P2: 0.26.0.0
P3: 474d4071
P4: ATI
7/19/2009 5:09 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Faulting module name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 0x00116d10
Faulting p
7/18/2009 8:32 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 295311961, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_0040&REV_0121
7/18/2009 8:32 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 545448328, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f78
P3: 00000000-00
7/18/2009 8:31 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f78
P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0
7/18/2009 8:31 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f78
P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0
7/18/2009 8:18 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: ATITool.exe
P2: 0.26.0.0
P3: 474d4071
P4: ATI
7/18/2009 8:05 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0
P2: 1224965492
&
7/18/2009 8:05 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0
P2: 1224965492
&
7/18/2009 8:18 AM	Application Error	Faulting application name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Faulting module name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 0x00116d10
Faulting p
7/15/2009 10:16 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 609947481, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: opera.exe
P2: 10.0.1589.0
P3: 6.1.7100.2.0
7/14/2009 10:18 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: JetAudio.exe
P2: 7.5.3.15
P3: 4a3022fb
P4: 4
7/14/2009 10:18 PM	Application Hang	The program JetAudio.exe version 7.5.3.15 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: 304
 Start Time: 01ca04d0f
7/14/2009 9:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 128680694, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/14/2009 9:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/14/2009 9:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/14/2009 7:23 PM	Application Hang	The program digsby-app.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: b10
 Start Time: 01ca04b5
7/14/2009 7:23 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 568827297, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: digsby-app.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 49c25e1d
&#x
7/14/2009 3:37 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9161289, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Lyrics_Plugin.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: Lyrics_Plugin.exe&#x000
7/14/2009 3:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 93037012, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: gen_lyrics03.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: gen_lyrics03.exe&#x000d
7/14/2009 1:07 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 545682036, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072ee2
P3: 00000000-00
7/14/2009 1:07 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072ee2
P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0
7/14/2009 1:07 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072ee2
P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0
7/13/2009 9:18 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 644242062, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: JetAudio.exe
P2: 7.5.3.15
P3: 4a3022fb
&#x0
7/13/2009 9:18 PM	Application Hang	The program JetAudio.exe version 7.5.3.15 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: e78
 Start Time: 01ca03daf
7/12/2009 4:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 486532414, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1
P2: 1
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 1033&#x000d
7/11/2009 7:06 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Faulting module name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 0x00116d10
Faulting p
7/11/2009 5:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 573560955, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0
P2: 925720643&
7/11/2009 5:15 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 630463581, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80200010
P3: 7F03C4A4-87
7/11/2009 5:15 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3081433, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=6966&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=3081433
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86&#x000
7/11/2009 5:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0
P2: 925720643
&#
7/11/2009 5:15 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 307432677, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_062A&PID_0000&REV_0000
7/11/2009 5:15 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 374018617, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_0D8C&PID_000D&REV_0100&MI_03&#
7/11/2009 5:15 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 566342461, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: StartupRepairOnline
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7100.0
P2: 6.1.7100.0
P3: Dell Compu
7/11/2009 5:15 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 546300553, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80240022
P2: ProcessDownloadResults
P3: Download
7/11/2009 2:22 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/11/2009 2:22 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 128680694, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/11/2009 2:22 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/06/2009 8:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/06/2009 8:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/06/2009 8:41 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 128680694, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/06/2009 7:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 547133377, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67661EB-24
7/06/2009 7:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67661EB-2423-451D-B
7/06/2009 7:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80072f76
P3: D67661EB-2423-451D-B
7/06/2009 2:14 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 621327213, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
P3: 6.1.7100.2.
7/06/2009 1:06 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Faulting module name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 0x00116d10
Faulting p
7/06/2009 1:07 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: ATITool.exe
P2: 0.26.0.0
P3: 474d4071
P4: ATI
7/06/2009 1:07 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Faulting module name: ATITool.exe, version: 0.26.0.0, time stamp: 0x474d4071
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 0x00116d10
Faulting p
7/06/2009 1:07 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: ATITool.exe
P2: 0.26.0.0
P3: 474d4071
P4: ATI
7/05/2009 8:43 PM	Application Hang	The program JetAudio.exe version 7.5.3.15 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: 4e8
 Start Time: 01c9fdb12
7/05/2009 8:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/05/2009 8:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/05/2009 8:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 128680694, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/05/2009 8:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: JetAudio.exe
P2: 7.5.3.15
P3: 4a3022fb
P4: 8
7/05/2009 7:19 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 605965977, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: JetAudio.exe
P2: 7.5.3.15
P3: 4a3022fb
&#x0
7/05/2009 7:19 PM	Application Hang	The program JetAudio.exe version 7.5.3.15 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: e00
 Start Time: 01c9fda55
7/05/2009 7:14 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: StartupRepairOnline
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7100.0
P2: 6.1.7100.0
P3: Dell Computer Corpo
7/04/2009 5:02 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/04/2009 5:55 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 128680694, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/04/2009 5:55 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/04/2009 5:55 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/04/2009 5:02 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 128680694, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network&#x000
7/04/2009 5:44 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 500987030, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: flashplayer_10_ax_debug.exe
P2: 10.0.22.87
P3: Adobe® F
7/04/2009 5:02 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {54A754C0-4BF0-11D1-83EE-00A0C90DC849}
P2: Network
&#x000a
7/04/2009 2:39 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 496795081, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Foxit Reader.exe
P2: 3.0.2009.1506
P3: Foxit Reader, Be
7/04/2009 2:19 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1326796854, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: FOXITR~1.EXE
P2: 3.0.2009.1506
P3: 49b4e85b&#x000d
7/04/2009 2:19 PM	Application Error	Faulting application name: FOXITR~1.EXE, version: 3.0.2009.1506, time stamp: 0x49b4e85b
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 0x7e28876e
Faulting 
[color=blue]7/03/2009 12:23 PM[/color]	Application Error	Faulting application name: winamp.exe, version: 5.5.6.2512, time stamp: 0x4a4b9109
Faulting module name: [color=blue]ntdll.dll[/color], version: 6.1.7100.0, time stamp: 0x49eea66e
Exception code: [color=red]0xc0000005[/color]
Fault offset: 0x0006876f
Faulting 
7/03/2009 12:24 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1347855919, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: winamp.exe
P2: 5.5.6.2512
P3: 4a4b9109
&#x0
7/03/2009 11:24 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80200010
P3: 7F03C4A4-87C4-4945-B
7/03/2009 11:24 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80200010
P3: 7F03C4A4-87C4-4945-B
7/03/2009 11:24 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 80240022
P2: ProcessDownloadResults
P3: Download
&
7/03/2009 11:24 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7100.0
P2: 80200010
P3: 7F03C4A4-87C4-4945-B
7/03/2009 10:59 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_062A&PID_0000&REV_0000
P
7/03/2009 10:58 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_01511028&REV_02
&#x000
7/03/2009 10:59 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_0D8C&PID_000D&REV_0100&MI_03
&#x



[/font]
```

`

Finally, I have reviewed 1,000's of these WERCON files since Vista SP1 was made public last year and I have little doubt whatsoever that 3rd party firewalls are the primary cause of 0xc0000005 (& type 5) application hangs and crashes and ultimately lead to one place - back here at TSF for help with the infamous Blue Screen of Death (BSOD). See for myourself - perform a search in this Vista forum.

You of course are the master of your system and will at some time learn exactly how accurate these results are. The only way that I can think of to either prove or disprove my claim is to remove KIS for a period of time and see how many 0xc..5/ "type 5" app crashes you get. My guess - next to none (as long as you don't replace KIS firewall with another). I do think the KIS firewall, like the others is very good - just not designed 100% for Vista or Windows 7.

Also, my apologies for the instructions for WERCON - they were for Vista. Windows 7 changed the access method to Problem Reports & Solutions - 
START | type *problem reports* | select "View all Problem Reports" - 2x-click on a line item for additional details

Did you (re-) install Windows 7 on 3 July 2009?

Thanks again for the file and the excercise.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi. First of all thank you very much for taking so much time and giving a detailed answer. The facts are there, so I can't disagree with you but did I understand you right, "There is no firewall developed for vista and 7 as yet"?. Plus, are you suggesting that I don't install any firewall? 
I have uninstalled the KIS and since then nothing has crashed, digsby, mozilla are working fine [upfront as I haven't checked any logs yet]. 
I don't remember when did I install windows 7 and launchy is an application and shortcut launcher, I've configured it to launch links from start menu and folders. And the network meters you are talking about are Windows 7 desktop gadgets, I'm keeping an eye on it.
So, give me your final verdict here. What exactly should I do. I can't keep my system without Antivirus/Firewall.


----------



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

Waiting for the reply!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bit Hacker said:


> Hi. First of all thank you very much for taking so much time and giving a detailed answer. The facts are there, so I can't disagree with you but did I understand you right, "There is no firewall developed for vista and 7 as yet"?. Plus, are you suggesting that I don't install any firewall?
> I have uninstalled the KIS and since then nothing has crashed, digsby, mozilla are working fine [upfront as I haven't checked any logs yet].
> I don't remember when did I install windows 7 and launchy is an application and shortcut launcher, I've configured it to launch links from start menu and folders. And the network meters you are talking about are Windows 7 desktop gadgets, I'm keeping an eye on it.
> So, give me your final verdict here. What exactly should I do. I can't keep my system without Antivirus/Firewall.


Hi - 

You are welcome. I was more than happy to spend the time and lay out my findings so this subject can be discussed further. I have found that opinions do vary greatly on this topic and it usually takes a thread such as this where one must actually see their system information up-front and large before believing that their long-trusted and beloved firewall is the one causing so much trouble within their system.

I have tested most of the product manufacturer's Internet Security products containing Personal Firewalls (PF). If the PFs are not precisely configured, all that I have documented in my prior posts within this thread will occur followed by BSODs. I believe that the PFs conflict so often with Vista & Windows 7 because of the OS' new/ updated stringent security measures, specifically file ACLS or file permission settings that were generally not found in Windows XP.

I cannot say that there is no firewall developed for Vista or Windows 7 yet because KIS, NIS, N360, McAfee, etc... all do "work" -- as long as they are precisely configured. Therein lies the problem in my opinion. Most people simply do not want to be bothered with firewall configurations. I know that I really do not and certainly would not expect my kids to, either. So, most end up with WERCON files like the one above or worse - their system crashes. 

My answer to this problem has been to use the Windows Firewall (the reason for resetting it to default settings), Windows Defender and ESET NOD32 anti-virus (or AVG Free Edition). This configuration, outside of testing, is used on all Vista and Windows 7 systems within my immediate family, friends and clients. 


Here is information on the Windows Firewall. I do not configure it in any manner other than to answer the Firewall prompt screen that appears from time-to-time - 

Windows Firewall 

Windows Firewall - exploring features

Open a port - Windows Firewall 

ESET NOD32 trial - http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download_eav.php

AVG 8.5 Free - http://free.avg.com/download-file-stb-afe


Whenever any of my systems have shown (possible) infection, I re-install Vista or Windows 7. Overall, I have been rather fortunate. 

Finally, if you would like to check your current Windows Firewall settings, download and exctract the EXE file from the batch to Desktop. Then RIGHT-click on the desktop icon, select "Run ad Admin". In about 5 seconds, a Notepad will appear with the results.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2 

.


----------

